# Pictures, artwork ,whatever



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Share pics of your favorite pieces of memorabilia . This picture is a fav or ours. It's Gwen and Dave. LOL Really called Muzzle Nuzzle.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

These are two of my favorite pieces : the first one is a painting in canvas of many symbols that the Taino indians used in their drawings and the second one is a piece of wood with plantain (musa) images carved in. Both of them make me feel that I have part of Puerto Rico in my home in NJ.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Muzzle Nuzzle. I also love the Indian art work.
Mine is my favorite pot the artiest name is Desimone I was told he studied under Picasso. If anyone knows thats not true keep it to your self ound:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Very cool Tere and Suzi, guard them well , make sure the dogs can't get near them. I don't think they appreciate these things like we do. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have so many. As a decorator/stager, I come across new pieces that I fall in love with all the time. Let's see what I can find for you. I love this piece. It's substantial. It speaks to me and it's serene. I also love the table.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL Geri, are you referring to the picture, . Need a close up, . Love the table.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

At your service.  I also have another, similar look, different scene and colors. I'll try to find it. Even with the closeup you can't appreciate the look of the bark. It's much better looking in person.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

more more. You certainly know how to decorate.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's the other one. Keep in mind, when I stage a property, I have to use their furniture mixed with the things I add that make it all work. I love this piece of art. I plan to use it in my home when I move.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great stuff. My wife loves watching this sort of thing on tv. She loves spending money. You are talented. Where are you moving to. ?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I watch it too Dave. Kind of a busman's holiday. I'm downsizing. I want to be in a community where I no longer have to maintain the outside and where there's a lifestyle (pool, clubhouse, gym).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah , we've been thinking along those lines too. Never did enjoy shoveling snow and taking care of the yard. Getting too old. LOL


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We downsized, too, when the kids flew the coop! We did end up with one and a half acres but not all needs landscaping with the wooded areas. DH calls our property "rustic" - I call it a mess!!! But, we love it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I want to look out at grass that someone else maintains, and snow that someone else shovels.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah ,it's enough work taking care of my two girls. Have to win that lottery.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Geri, I was sure you were going to say Florida.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Nice idea Dave. My grandfather did this oil painting of my first Gordon Setter Keefer. Have had many dogs since then but am so glad to have this, my first dog forever.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a talented artist your grandfather was and what a lovely memory you can have for all time. I love it!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

No Florida for me. I hate all bugs and huge ones that fly at you and alligators and snakes hold no great interest for me. Add to that the heat and humidity in the summer . . . I think not. Besides I still have to work.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Two of the many birds that my 84 year old mother-in-law made for me.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow, these are all great, and make for such wonderful memories.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Atticus said:


> Nice idea Dave. My grandfather did this oil painting of my first Gordon Setter Keefer. Have had many dogs since then but am so glad to have this, my first dog forever.


gorgeous, what a keepsake.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Luciledodd said:


> Two of the many birds that my 84 year old mother-in-law made for me.


 Cool, who said MIL's weren't nice?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave, My DH and Stepson are crazy over saving the wolves.
Teresita, I love ethnic art, esp the kind from home. Are these hand made, I love the greens we don't do greens like that here.
Suzy, Art is personal it only matters you love it.
The Gorden Setter picture is just wonderful.
Lucile love the birds, hardly anyone does this kind of art anymore!
Geri, I love the Birches?? In our den we have a few tree...woods pantings..ok, its turning in to a obsession. 

My DH and I love art we decided we need color in our lives so we fill the walls with color. My daughter is an artist the animae she did for my office when it was in Hancock Park, Ca its a beautiful old area with a very rough area surrounding it. The pots are crystalline by Phil Morgan a Seagrove, NC potter. 
It seem I have no animal pictures, we will have to work on that. So here goes for fun.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The poppy picture needs to be seen close up, its by a artist from Canada depending on the light the sun is rising or setting. A close up.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures Robbie, you have a great collection. I always wanted to get a nude of Gwen. She has other requests. LOL.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

First one is a lap quilt that I pieced, appliqued and hand quilted, the second is my mother's day present from my oldest son. The window is facing due east and the sun comes over the hill and shines in this window. Makes me smile every morning. All the "art" that I have created is with my fingers and sewing machine.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

gorgeous Lucile. You are talented. I love quilts. What do you charge.?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, How beautiful, I wish I could sew, one of my friends here in NC makes quilts, and my mom's family always had a quilt hanging on a rack in their family rooms and we would all get to work on it, people would come around have coffee, sit a spell, gossip and work on the quilt. It is so hard to find these anymore people buy the cheap imports and they are just not the same quality. Have you seen the Indian quilt display at the Smithsonian? It is breathtaking...you can see a preview on line. The Sunflower makes me smile too. What a delightful gift!

Dave, No nudes here, we have been making rules along the way, we do not have a no nude rule, but it would be no nudes unless he goes first. That will never happen.LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you Robbie and Dave. I have a queen sized quilt about 2/3s done and a couple of tops that have to be put together and my daughters and I cut out butterfly wings several years ago and I appliqued them to the squares but have never put it together. Now my fingers don't want to do the tiny stitches and I have been trying to find someone to do the hand quilting for me. I did a queen sized one for my daughter and actually had the frame hanging from the ceiling. Used DH's grandmothers frame. I still have the hooks in the ceiling. But I prefer to do them in a hand held frame. My forte (if I ever had one ) is needlepoint. I have done some really awesome one and my living room is decorated with them. Hope that Rosie and I can sit in the eastern window in the winter mornings and I can do some needlepoint before I go to work. The natural light is critical.

Oh I used to do ink drawings then the computer aided drafting maching came out and I retired my ink pins. Of course they were maps of peoples property or construction plans.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Lucile, My aunts all had the hooks and could raise and lower the quilts, my friend who is a lawyer has the same in her house!!! I can't sew bit I can do beautiful delicate embroidery I grew up with my Grandparents on my father's side they were 'old' (their words) when they had their two boys, I was a late life bonus, anyway my punishments were doing embroidery on sheets, towels, handkerchiefs to give as gifts. Years later in India I had a very bad sinus infection and my sister in laws found for me and gave me some beautifu and elaboratel hand done handkerchiefs to remind me of home. I still have them, their kindness brought tears to my eyes. You need to finish that quilt it will come in handy in the winter.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

okay, okay I'm gonna join in! I am not a huge crafter, but I DO love to scrapbook and quilt! I am finishing up a 'crazy quilt' for my daughter right now.
She picked out all the material AND she 'designed' the layout ... THUS the name CRAZY quilt! 

Of course we all know my REAL hobby is TILLIE.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy I love it. Will you hand quilt or just put the little ties in each square? I am having a senior moment and can not remember what that is called. It is done with embroidery thread. I saved silk ties for years to make one with, then when I got sick, I cleaned out my sewing room and tossed things that I knew I was never going to do.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I love the artwork posted here. The quilts are lovely and I really like the poppy picture, especially the colours.

Thought I would post a couple of pieces that I like. I have a beachy/water theme going on in our bedroom and love the one over the bed. Although it is actually a poster that I framed, I love the colours. The other one is also in the bedroom and I just sit in the chair in the middle of winter and wish I was there. The others are placques that are my comments on dog ownership.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I WANT to do the ties on the quilt, BUT my daughter is insistant that I do hearts. quilted hearts in each square... LOL I told her okayyyyyy but it is going to take me MUCH longer to finish!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Tessa's Mommy, Lovely, we all need a special place to dream about. I love all the dog sayings, I have to stop myself from buying too many.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Tammy it is called tacking (finally came to me). The batting inside needs to be something other than the cotton batting. My grandmother or mother usually did the tacking when they put an old worn our quilt inside as the batting. Then they just tacked it all over. I still have a baby quilt that my grandmother made that way. She just used part of an old quilt as the batting.

The one I have partially done the pattern is a braided look down the stripping. My MIL still quilts on the ceiling frames. But she doesn't do patterns. She quilts beside the pieces and old timey way of doing it. But she is consistent with 8 stitches to the inch. I can't achieve that more like 6 or 7. Now that my fingers are arthritic, I can't hold that tiny little needle required for tiny stitches. I am holding out for one of the Mennonite ladies to finish for me. The Quilt tops that I have started are going to be tacked.

Tessa Mommy, I love the seaside paintings. I would love to look at them during the winter months.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that's interesting Lucille. Why can't it be cotton batting?
I am using Bamboo batting for this quilt, first time using it... we'll see how well it holds up and keeps my daughter warm!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

For just batting, it has to be quilted to keep the batting in place. To tack a quilt, the cotton batting would bunch up much like a down duvet only you wouldn't be able to shake it out. Does that make sense. I don't know about the bamboo batting. I know that the ease of hand quilting depends on your needle, the quilt material itself and the batting. The first one that I hand quilted, the material was heavy and it was hard to load the stitches on the needle, same with the batting. Some of it is hard to go through. I learned to just use cotton and a light weight at that. I have no knowledge of bamboo.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

interesting, thanks for that info!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Am enjoying seeing people's favorite art work and their projects. Yay, Tammy and Lucile - didn't know either one of you quilted. I will be interested in hearing what you think of the bamboo batting Tammy. I love hand quilting, but I am extremely slow at it. And I haven't tried it since Augie came into the house. When he was a puppy, I tried and he kept leaping into the middle of it. I was afraid he might get a needle so just put it up. Lucile, do you have a photo of the ceiling frame? I have heard about them, but have not ever seen one. That would be great to have a house that was appropriate for that kind of setup. I usually use a hoop on my lap on the couch. Someone in my quilt group gave me a quilt frame that wasn't being used any longer. I have yet to take it out of the box and check it out. Need to do that. I like to hand quilt using Dream Cotton, but I don't think it makes a quilt that provides much warmth. I used Warm and Natural on one once. That was a struggle from beginning to end, very difficult to hand quilt and it was just a small wall quilt. I have a wool batting sitting here, waiting for some special project - Ha. I should just 'bite it' and use it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

When DH & I got transferred to RI right after we got married my grandmother gave us a quilt she had made out of men's wool suits with a flannel backing. The inside was cotton batting but since she couldn't quilt that heavy fabric she tacked it with thin yarn. It was a pretty drab-looking quilt and once you got under it you couldn't move but it kept us warm!!! But it was special to me since my grandma gave it to me because she wanted to keep me warm!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Harry Chapin was giving a free concert at Eisenhower Park, but never made it. He died in a car accident on the way there. When we got to the gates, they were handing out these posters and people were just getting the news of his death.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What a keepsake indeed, Michele. Geesh we have a lot of talent and some really interesting arts. No nudes. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Have to add that I love this thread. I love to see all your treasures. Thanks, Dave. 
Lucille, love that quilt. Wish I had more time because I haven't quilted in so long. I no longer do anything bigger than a lap quilt so I know I'll finish it.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Michele, I remember the day he died. It was such a shock. I imagine even more so for you, waiting for him at the concert. Another life lesson. Life is so fragile, enjoy every minute as if it's your last and treat everyone you come in contact with the way you'd like them to treat you. 

Incredible poster!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Michele, The poster is so cool, but its really impressive that you managed to hang on to it. Great keepsake.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I visited my son and his family this weekend. This quilt was my wedding present to them. I did all the piece work and the two grandmothers helped with the quilting. It was done in a frame hanging from the ceiling. And since I am so happy to be alive, you might as well see what I look like now. The baby is the youngest grandson, John Patrick.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I visited my son and his family this weekend. This quilt was my wedding present to them. I did all the piece work and the two grandmothers helped with the quilting. It was done in a frame hanging from the ceiling. And since I am so happy to be alive, you might as well see what I look like now. The baby is the youngest grandson, John Patrick.


Hey Lucile....Nice to see you!!! Good looking grandchild you have there too, takes after his grandma...
The quilt is such a gift of love..I would treasure something like that and I am sure they do also!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Beautiful quilt Lucile. Great to see you with your grandson. I bet you spoil him.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually Dave, he is crying because I wouldn't let him have his way. But I do spoil them in different ways. But if they misbehave, they have to go home or back in the mother's arms.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lucile, you look wonderful (knock on wood). Your grandson is gorgeous and I'm with you, one of the benefits of being granny is you can hand them back, or go home, or send them home.

That quilt is beautiful. You can see a lot of love went into it. It also reminded me of something my mother (or grandmother) had when I was very young. It was a huge stretcher of some sort, used as I recall, to stretch out openwork curtains after they were washed and before they went back on the windows. Funny how those old memories resurface.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Beautiful quilt, Lucile. I know they treasure it! Cute grandson and yes, I agree - grandparents have it pretty good - send them back or leave if they get to be too much!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, it is so good to see you! You certainly do NOT look like someone who has had such a rough year!  That grandson is a cute little guy! Love the quilt - my favorite kind, scrappy, and the log cabin border is a cool idea. I may 'borrow' that one!  I very much enjoyed seeing your photos!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I'm a scrapper. I think I accumulated over thousands of dollars of crafting supplies. Sigh. But anyways, this is my favorite piece out of all my creations. I did for a secret santa present at work. When I was done, I didn't want to give it away! LOL.

Besides the berries, which were plastic pieces from picks you put in a xmas wreath, everything was paper.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

CrazieJones said:


> I'm a scrapper. I think I accumulated over thousands of dollars of crafting supplies. Sigh. But anyways, this is my favorite piece out of all my creations. I did for a secret santa present at work. When I was done, I didn't want to give it away! LOL.
> 
> Besides the berries, which were plastic pieces from picks you put in a xmas wreath, everything was paper.


Very nice, I would not want to part with it either. I learned long ago when I make special gifts, I make two at the same time, that way I have a spare, for ME, or for a friend...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I would have kept it. It's pretty. You're talented.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lucille! So nice to see you. The quilt is gorgeous! How many grandbabies do you have?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

CrazieJones said:


> I'm a scrapper. I think I accumulated over thousands of dollars of crafting supplies. Sigh. But anyways, this is my favorite piece out of all my creations. I did for a secret santa present at work. When I was done, I didn't want to give it away! LOL.
> 
> Besides the berries, which were plastic pieces from picks you put in a xmas wreath, everything was paper.


That is GORGEOUS, Cassie! I used to do a lot of scrapping before I got RA. Now it's too hard on my hands. But I still hold onto all my stuff (and all my paper!!!) just in case...:biggrin1:

How did you do the butterfly cut-outs behind the wreath? Was that from a pattern or did you make it up as you went along. One way or the other, the whole thing is stunning!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, Casie! I wouldn't have given it away if I hadn't made another for myself!!  Lovely! Is that what a Cricut (sp) gadget is used for? I think I had better not learn too much about this craft. I have so much fabric, sewing machines, and quilting supplies, I don't dare bring any more supplies into the house. But that looks like it could be great fun!


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Thanks. The butterfly background was actually "lace paper". But the 3D butterflies, wreath twigs, and flower were all cut by my little Cricut.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Linda I have 11 grandchildren and one new step granddaughter. I usually just say 12. Nine boys and 3 girls. Aged one year (the one in the picture) to 24. Since one of the oldest has been married nearly a year, there probably be a great grandchild in the future.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

CrazieJones said:


> Thanks. The butterfly background was actually "lace paper". But the 3D butterflies, wreath twigs, and flower were all cut by my little Cricut.


Whoohoo another cricut person. Big sale coming up I hear on I think friday.  I broke my first one and now have the one that prints from the computer, haven't played with it much yet though.


----------

